# My new mini mancha buck



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Here he is a bit whiter then i like but he will stay smaller. My dd says he has makeup on lol. He is a bit scared right know but if any girls come to the fence he acts all Bucky lol. If anyone has a name idea for him let me know. 
Im trying to think of some Native American or biblical names.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!

He is a cute young fellow  
Jacob was the name that came to mind when I saw him


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't think of a name...but he's beautiful!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

liz said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> He is a cute young fellow
> Jacob was the name that came to mind when I saw him


Liz my son name is Jacob :laugh: he may not like that i named a boy after him that will grow up stinky lol.
His color is growing on me i am starting to like it. And the black spots kindof pop of him. Those black spot are not moonspots right? The lady said they were but i think she got a bit mixed up on info i would have corrected her but i did not want to upset her if im wrong. Plus she has been breeding and showing goats for yrs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute... congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's cute! Congrats! Maybe Elisha or Elijah for a name? Esau? David? Solomon?  He does look kinda like a Jacob though.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well ive been watching him and looking at my bible and getting online to look at native American Indian names and other ideas. The ones sticking out are Apache, Balto after the sled dog and Rockstar he kind of looks like one lol. I really think Apache is going to win i look at him and thats what comes to my mind first. But im going to give it a few days and let it come to me.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! He's so adorable! The first name that came to mind was James.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

maybe scotty or scott.He is so cute.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Joshua was always my favorite. I like Nicodemus also


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^love Nicodemus! That's a great name!


----------

